# First CZ range report



## aquagear (Dec 31, 2014)

Shot my new 75b omega at an IDPA match Saturday. The gun ran without one hick up, I actually shot quite well considering I have not had that much trigger time with it. My normal gun is a rather tricked out Glock 34 set up for competition, the 75 is stock except for a 15lb main spring. Over all the 75 handled the match as good as my Glock, which I am very use to. The more I shoot the CZ the more I like it, smooth accurate and well balanced, as most owners say it just feels good in your hand.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear your CZ is working out for ya... they really are great pistols.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

CZ's are great, I just may get one way down the line. There's nothing like guns that are ready to go right out the box.


----------

